# Mercutio my Aquabid buy!



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

He's exactly as pictured and quite beautiful and active!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

jsfhsujdgh fhsijgs geuilfsh fhdsjklasiudh fdjskl!?!?!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

????????????


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

GAHHHH!!!!! He's amazinggggg!!!! Hmmmm I wonder how far away Kentucky is from Connecticut.hahaha


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

don't you do it!!!!!! he's MINE! ((said in Bill Compton voice))


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG!! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Simply stunning!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Romad said:


> Simply stunning!!


 you read my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

$18 total  not too bad I say, the most I will ever spend on a fish haha


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He is a pretty boy, I love the glimpses of color in him.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks so much


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg he follows my finger!!! I am instantly entertained!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww that's soo cute!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*very beautiful fish, Aquabid has beautiful fish. I'm jealous!!!!!!!!!!! lol*


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats, he is lovely!


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

He is awesome/stunning!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He's beautiful!! I want him!!


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG...he is fantastic! What a gorgeous betta!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Translation, my keyboard just shorted out after all of that drooling, and you finally got a black orchid?

anyway he is gorgeous Congrats


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

we had another photoshoot


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

*drool* I WANT!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks great against those white rocks! He's so pretty!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Eeeep!!! I WANT him!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG!! He is fantastic!! Who did you get him from?!?!?!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> He looks great against those white rocks! He's so pretty!!


I figured since he was black that white would make him stand out more



Zenandra said:


> OMG!! He is fantastic!! Who did you get him from?!?!?!


Aquabid


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I mean what seller on Aquabid?? Hehe was it is USA seller or someone international?


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

he's a USA breeder, the name was Orlandoguy he's really nice and he offered free priority shipping. So he shipped my guy out on Monday I got him on Wednesday. He's great at communication too so if you find any auctions from him I highly recommend him.


----------



## pearlyfins (Jan 2, 2010)

He is awesome!!! And his name is very fitting! ;-) Congratulations on your new purchase.


----------

